# How to spray burn down?



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I was given a old John Deere boom sprayer about a 27-foot boom and I would like to spray Liberty link on my bean fields if it ever dries out. I've never sprayed before and I need all new nozzles and I don't know what nozzles to use or spacings. I'm not familiar enough with it to know what means what as far as all the technical information. I know most of you will just tell me to have it sprayed and not worry about it but no one will come out and spray my Fields anymore as it's too far away to be worth it for 20 Acres... I know it all varies depending on numerous factors but can somebody out there give me a general idiot's guide on how to get started in the right direction and learn how to do this?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

http://utbfc.utk.edu/Content%20Folders/Forages/Weed%20Management/Publications/W%20315.pdf

Typically the nozzles are spaced on 20" for that size sprayer.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

That's the best piece of information I've been able to understand so far. Thank you very much for that download. Now if its 20 inch spacing what degree nozzle works good for that. I'm about 25 inches off the ground with the Boom. I would imagine that has an effect on it as well.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Spraying Liberty requires 20 gallons per acre water, 110 degree nozzles. As long as the spray pattern overlaps nozzle to nozzle you should be fine.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I plant 30 inch rows is there an advantage to doing 20s versus 15s or 30s?


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Aaroncboo said:


> I plant 30 inch rows is there an advantage to doing 20s versus 15s or 30s?


Are you saying advantage to 20" rows over 15" or 30"? 20" and 15" beans will canopy much quicker than 30s reducing the likelihood of having to hit them a second or third time. Although the faster canopy also increases the amount of PSI you will have to use to get the Liberty down thru that canopy onto weeds.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm sorry. I should have been a little more specific. I plant 30 inch row beans but the sprayer setup on 20s. I do need to replace some nozzles and nozzle bodies and I was curious if there was an advantage to staying at 20-inch spacings versus 15 or 30 on the boom. One would think 30s would be easier to spray between the rows if need be


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

No, I don’t believe I have seen any sprayer setup for anything other than 20” spacing so the spray pattern overlaps correctly. Unless doing drop nozzles, that would be the only reason, and you won’t need drop nozzles on beans. Only if high-boying N in corn.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

I don't have the best success in searches here but there have been a few in depth conversations on sprayers and setup. Not an expert here but in all my spraying nozzles seem to be 20 inch spacing except for nitrogen nozzles that were made for 40 inch spacing. Made some very good corn yields in field that was sprayed with the flood nozzles on 20 inch spacing. LOL.

Will not cover all you need to know but "teejet" nozzles web site to me is helpful. However be prepared to find the local stores only carry a small selection of all the options there is.

This is very basic but there are three inputs that affect the amount of gallons per acre, of course the size and spacing of the nozzles themselves but the pressure so need working pressure gauge and the speed of travel.

One suggestion, clean sprayer before you use it and test it with water only.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

You got a lot to learn if you have never done this before and the more you study the more confused you'll get. Best go to the Teejett web site, believe they even have a choose my setup section, you won't find anything better and if you get stumped send an email to their tec department.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I do find it interesting how changing one variable tends to change all of them. I do agree the more I'm learning the more I realize that I have a lot more to know


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

So I'm rebuilding the old sprayer and so far I have just redone the booms. My question is how do I plumb the sprayer or how would you do it. There are two holes on the bottom of the tank and one on the side that is capped. It came with just the pump and I'm looking to redo everything. Most of the hoses were gone. New lines, valves and nozzles. I'm aware that it's alot to ask but maybe I'll learn from it and end up with a good sprayer. I'm all about learning how everything works. Thank you for everything you guys do for me.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

On my old sprayer, the bigger hole on the bottom was for the suction (to the pump), the smaller was used as a return line (maybe a little agitation was done). The return line was the bypass for the 'extra' amount of fluid that the pump produced. But in today's world...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..IDK.

Larry


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

So the pump is a ace ptoc-600-10. Is there a way to test it out or am I better off getting a new one? Do they need to be primed or something?


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

You fill with water and test, pump and pluming for leaks,or plugged nozzles. But with a sprayer you have no history on need to be careful as who knows what residue is in it. When things are working ,would be good to use a cleaning/chemical neutralizing agents.

Always test that the pump works and no leaks with just water.Gets real expensive to mix chemical in and find a problem. As well as all the environmental problem for having a tank full of product leak away.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Good valves both ports on the bottom of the tank is a must in the event of a leak


----------

